# Give me 5 minutes, just 5



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

With the person who dumped this precious baby in the rain on a main road with no lights. I think it would take all the strength I have to not hit them over the head with a bat (excuse me but Im furious). I haven't stopped crying since 8:00 the time we picked her up. While posting ads on Craigslist for the local urgent need dogs, I came across a horrible ad. It said ugly chihuahua for RE homing. Nice lady picked her up in the rain soaked, she brought her home and the husband said he would dump her again because she was so ugly. They wouldn't even spend the gas to take her to the shelter. This little girl is at least 10-13 years old, her teeth are pushed out her mouth, her tongue is sticking out. She can't weight more than 2.5lbs and she's only 7 inches long. She knows what belly rubs are and she knows to look for a bed so she's had a home. How can someone be so heartless? I want to have faith in humanity but times like this its hard too. After the dog is a senior you dump her like trash. I hope karma finds its way to the person who caused so much pain and suffering upon this loyal dog. My husband and I are spaced out after seeing her with a blanket in a shed, she just hasn't had luck from being abandoned by her owner to being rescued and nearly abandoned by her rescuers husband. Am I the only one who thinks she's just adorable? I will try to find her a home, I named her Ruby. An older couple will do best with her, it's going to take someone with a big heart since she's partially blind but I know that there is someone with a big enough heart to give her a stable couple of years. If there isn't then she will have a home with me, I have only been with her for a few hours and she looks for me. Poor thing was starving... Wow Im still pretty shocked.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg!!! She is ADORABLE!!!!! I would adopt her in a hot minute!!! Bless you for taking her in! I just adore her!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Andrea thank goodness for you girl! I'm glad you took on the responsibility, 
I know you'll provide all the vet care, love and affection she needs. You said
there is a chance you guys will keep her, what's stopping you from keeping her?
I definitely agree with you she is very cute, and with a proper diet, medical
attention and TLC she'll bloom, even at her age you will see a big difference
after some proper care. You are her angel, give her a gentle kiss from me.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for taking her in! People can be down right cruel but then there are people like us who take them in. I think she is beautiful!


----------



## Mabes&Pheebes (Jul 11, 2013)

Poor thing! She's adorable. People can be so cruel. I'm glad she's safe now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I adore her! I hope she gets to spend the rest of her life being taken care of as she deserves.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank God you found her, poor little girl. Bless you.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! What a horrible thing to do to a poor innocent dog! I couldn't call her ugly! She is adorable! Some people are so superficial! So if they had an "ugly" child would they toss it out! - I guess some people don't think that dogs really have feelings! That was so thoughtful and caring of you.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

people are very cruel. Apparently dumping senior dogs is becoming an epidemic especially in Delaware. A friend of a friend has started a senior dog and rescue haven there, if you on facebook like thier page they are doing amazing work pulling seniors from high kill shelters.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

That dog is adorable!! If I found her on the street, I would definitely keep her. I have a soft spot for dogs with their tongues hanging out. Too cute!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That's so cruel!! I don't know who thinks she's ugly but they must be blind!! I'm so glad you got her!!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

shes so gorgeous! And sounds like she still has lots of love to give, even to humans after she's been let down by humans horribly.

Thank you for taking her in, so sad that people could do this to any dog!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Where do you live? Maybe we can be of some assistance helping to find her a good home.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Ugh. I am typing through tears. Bless you for rescuing this beautiful little soul!! The cruelty in this world just breaks my heart. When I think about this precious little chi abandoned in the dark and the rain...she must've been so scared!...and then her "rescuers" treating her the way they did...Ok, I need to focus on the positive of where she is now, in a safe and loving place, so that I can stop crying. This Mom of 3 recues/shelter dogs is so thankful there are people like you in this world!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

" For the first time I will feel what it's like to be loved, although Im very old. For the first time I will feel a warm hand that truly loves me. Your superficial and temporary love was not real, it was not sincere and it was not remotely close to what I deserved. Didn't you love me as a puppy? Or you only loved me when I gave you puppies? I was so cold when you dumped me in the rain the other night. You didn't even leave me a blanket and I could barely move. I was starving my nails were so long I could barely walk. After so many years of unconditional love could you really be so emotionless towards me? Don't you remember? I guess not. But thank you for leaving me because now I will experience real love! True love, I will be loved for me. I will be loved by someone selfless, someone who will experience so much happiness from knowing they saved me. I will live the remainder of my life happy. Unfortunately I can't say the same about you, because there's this thing called karma. And this thing called karma will make sure that once you age you will live the same miserable life you expected me to have. You are a scum, and I deserved better." 

Im posting this all over the classifieds in Miami and I will even post it in the newspaper! People are so heartless, Im sure anyone of us in this situation would have taken her in. I am heart broken because this is a peak at reality. Poor dogs, she must have been so cute as a puppy. That's what hurts me the most, after enjoying her all those years they dump her. It's obvious she's had a few litters and maybe even recently (don't know if that's even possible). Thank you guys so much, Im so thankful for finding a place where we all have similar values and we all appreciate an animals life. I have a special place in my heart for chihuahuas, they are oh so loyal and loving. Rich or poor, stinky or clean they will love you unconditionally and people can't do the same.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Andrea thank goodness for you girl! I'm glad you took on the responsibility,
> I know you'll provide all the vet care, love and affection she needs. You said
> there is a chance you guys will keep her, what's stopping you from keeping her?
> I definitely agree with you she is very cute, and with a proper diet, medical
> ...


LS I would loveee to keep her. She's the sweetest little girl, doesn't bother anyone. She's the perfect dog I can't see why anyone would abandon her for any reason besides her looks. The truth is she has one eye that's blue and she has problems walking, I don't have necessary funds to treat her. Im a student. Shes really unhealthy. I have her separated from my dogs because she's been so neglected Im scared she may have something contagious. It's sad, my dad told me he would help me but its really costly. I found an older couple who want to pass by tomorrow and meet her, I told them she needs veterinary services although she's in no pain. If they don't take her I will have to go to the vet and get an estimate on the treatment specially for her eye. I will ask if maybe I could make payments but Im really not in the position now. I wish I was fostering and a rescue was paying for the medical treatment, that way it wouldn't burden me. It's just sad because this responsibility shouldn't lie on my boulders or on a rescues shoulder. Dog owners need to be responsible, people have their own expenses and not everyone has the means. Im all around really saddened by this situation, and so is everyone in my family. Thank you so much for being so kind always! You know just what to say.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Andrea thank goodness for you girl! I'm glad you took on the responsibility,
> I know you'll provide all the vet care, love and affection she needs. You said
> there is a chance you guys will keep her, what's stopping you from keeping her?
> I definitely agree with you she is very cute, and with a proper diet, medical
> ...


I am quoting LS here because I remember when she got Bella and how much Bella flourished with consistent love and care. I suspect the same will happen with this little one. She is very cute and certainly not ugly!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Aww what a sweetheart. Poor dog  breaks my heart when people could care less about something they once claimed to love. Good for you for picking her up and saving her life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you she's so sweet, had someone come and take a look at her today but again they told me they couldn't medically afford to keep her. It's sad, thankfully I gphave had lots of calls and Im sure she will make someone very happy.


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

please keep her, i would if i could, i will never understand how anyone can be so cruel, it makes me so mad, there are a lot of nasty people in the world, but there are also a lot of caring responsible people like you too, thankyou for rescuing this poor little mite.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I just don't understand how people can be so cruel! This breaks my heart and makes me so mad at the same time!! She is so adorable 💗


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh, how sad!! She's a little doll! How could anyone call her ugly and dump her? :*( This makes me cry. Thank God she has you. You are an Angel. I hope someone can take her. Times are so tough for people financially. That's the only draw back I can see you having. She doesn't look well. So I'm guessing at her age, size and health, her care will be expensive and challenging. But she deserves to live life to the fullest until she passes. Things like this break my heart. How could anyone have this baby for 10 years, then toss her out like trash. I don't understand some people. If I didn't have my hands full with my 4, and caring for my elderly mom, I'd take her. Please keep us posted. Bless you and her. xxxxx


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

She's sooo cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading this with tears in my eyes, I have been feeling the need to snuggle my baby girl Bijou!
I don't know how anyone could throw away this little darling!
When I look at my Bijou, I only feel like I love and appreciate her MORE every day, since I rescued her last November.
I just don't understand how anyone can abandon their dog after years ...
Bless you for every thing you are doing, and have done for this little girl!!!

Margit & Bijou


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree!! I am proud to say that she found an amazing forever!!!! A family friend saw a picture of her and begged for us to take her to her. When she opened the door her eyes got watery and she said "my husband abandoned me because I got old, and fat. I won't let this be your fate" we all got emotional they understood each other beyond what words could explain. Both having been abandoned because of age and looks. She's already seen a vet and having some teeth pulled, I feel ecstatic!!! Couldn't have been a better match, I will upload pics soon!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

That just brought tears to my eyes, I am so very happy she found a good home! What a relief to know that they will bring much needed happiness to each other! Xx


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

What a wonderful happy ending! Clearly these two were meant to be!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Aw its enough to make your heart melt!! Im so pleased that genuine wonderful people like you and the lady who has taken that gorgeous doggy exist in this world  you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

What a wonderful ending to a sad story. I'm so glad you were there to save her and find her someone who will love and appreciate her as she is 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that she now has her forever home!
Way to go :daisy:

Margit & Bijou


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love happy endings. Bless them both. :love5:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayy that's great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! This is her in her new home, her new mommy is so happy!!! I still can't believe that two souls were able to find each other after being abandoned. So many people are superficial, finally she found a home where she will be loved and understood. So happy, knowing she has a warm bed. All dogs deserve this. Thanks everyone for being wish us every step of the way!!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Bless her little heart and the lady that took her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! She looks so happy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Does she need anything? Clothes, bedding, blankets, toys, etc? I would happily send a gift.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

TLI said:


> Does she need anything? Clothes, bedding, blankets, toys, etc? I would happily send a gift.


Thank you so much!!! That's so kind of you! If I were still with her I would accept it but her new mommy is obsessed with her. She took her to the vet and is fixing her teeth, I think she enjoys buying her things lol . Ruby is all she talks about.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Thank you so much!!! That's so kind of you! If I were still with her I would accept it but her new mommy is obsessed with her. She took her to the vet and is fixing her teeth, I think she enjoys buying her things lol . Ruby is all she talks about.


You're very welcome! I'm so happy to hear she found a good home. Stories like this are very heartwarming.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful life she is going to have! She more than deserves it! And what a wonderful thing that woman did!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

That's beautiful!!! She's so cute, god I don't u detest and ppl....how can you dump something so tiny and helpless, I mean ud have to live with knowing you walked away from it while it watches in sadness that it's not gna have anyone to comfort her or keep her safe and warm. It makes me so mad.my lil chi is so delicate I couldn't imagine her being alone in a street. I just don't no how you can have the heart and put that sweet baby down and walk away and no it's so tiny and scared and has no idea why ur leaving. I'm so grateful this lady is going to love her forever. If I was the owner I'd wouldn't help but cry all the time knowing my baby has felt that pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> That's beautiful!!! She's so cute, god I don't u detest and ppl....how can you dump something so tiny and helpless, I mean ud have to live with knowing you walked away from it while it watches in sadness that it's not gna have anyone to comfort her or keep her safe and warm. It makes me so mad.my lil chi is so delicate I couldn't imagine her being alone in a street. I just don't no how you can have the heart and put that sweet baby down and walk away and no it's so tiny and scared and has no idea why ur leaving. I'm so grateful this lady is going to love her forever. If I was the owner I'd wouldn't help but cry all the time knowing my baby has felt that pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I completely agree. In my tiny backyard there's space under the fence for my babies to fit under and the one time Mia got out I nearly fainted. I ran all over the neighborhood screaming for her like a crazy until finally I see her just strolling along smelling the grass. I didn't know if to hug her or be mad lol can't imagine someone doing leaving their dogs. Especially after 10 years the least they can do is re home her and that's inhumane.


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

She looks gorgeous! It is amazing how much of a difference a few days make in a dogs life!
You guys are awesome 
I hope we get to see pictures of her once in a while!


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

I think you should keep her if you havent decided to already. She will be extra specially greatful to you. I see this all the time where we live. People dump dogs all the time. We have a very pathetic 'city' animal shelter but it is not open to anyone in the county. We have rescued soooo many and found great homes for them. Someone picked up a dumped chi just tonight in our area that was dumped on the interstate. It too is a senior. People are so darn cruel.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If I lived in FL, I wouldn't possibly be able to resist. Good for you for posting the ads. Maybe it will make someone think twice about abandoning their dog or maybe getting a dog 'just for a while'.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

Awe look at her <3 where in Florida is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pamala900 (Aug 10, 2013)

people are sick! who would do such a thing. Glad she can relie on you now to look after her


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

So glad this story had a happy ending. God bless the lady that took her. This story brought tears to my eyes. Thank god she had you to rescue her that day and she has now gone to someone who will love her unconditionally.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> ...can't imagine someone doing leaving their dogs. Especially after 10 years the least they can do is re home her and that's inhumane.


 Oh poor baby - I think she's soooo beautiful....how can anyone think she is ugly and just throw her out after all those years of love and faithful devotion  And her rescuer's husband chucking her out too .....if he were MY husband he'd be the one out in the rain!!!!!!  

Sadly, far too many times, I have seen old cats chucked out just because their owners are bored with them and ''they're too old''  Misty came to us at 17 because of this reason and for the first few months was untrusting and grumpy but once she realised we were there as her slaves she mellowed and became THE most loving old lady who would press herself against you and purr. We had her 14 months before she left us for Rainbow Bridge on August 16th 2012  
Domino was also around 17yo and was a SKELETON when we got her :foxes15: She had cat flu, was completely matted so had to be shaved and had all her teeth removed as they were rotten! Her sister was in the same condition but sadly didn't survive  We set Domino up in a heated bed, fed her tiny amounts of cooked fish & chicken by hand and slept in the living room next to her for the first week and WILLED her to get better  She did and became a very loving feisty old girl and was with us exactly 100 days before passing away in her sleep  
There have been many more in my 4 years of fostering...including my current gorgeous boy. I really DON'T like the human race  
There's just NO EXCUSE for cruelty  Makes you wonder how folks who can do this to a defenceless animal treat their kids and elderly parents


----------

